

EA: The Human Story - wallflower
http://ea-spouse.livejournal.com/274.html

======
GrandMasterBirt
How many years old is this?

~~~
SlowOnTheUptake
The date at the top of the page is: 2004-11-10 , so that would make it about
4.2 years old.

